# comprar materiales para hacer trafos



## andresssdj (Mar 10, 2008)

hola, alguien me puede decir donde comprar materiales para hacer transformadores, ya sean nucleos, carretes, alambre etc.. que tengan buen precio y que envien al interior del pais.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2008)

Deberías especificar de donde eres, esto es un foro internacional.


Saludos


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola soy de argentina, mas especificamente de la provincia de cordoba


----------



## JV (Mar 11, 2008)

Esta empresa es de Rosario, segun tengo entendido hacen envios.

http://www.zacchino.com.ar



Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2008)

Al precio que esta el cobre, mejor lo vas a buscar con un camion blindado y custodia


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 11, 2008)

gracias, en esa direccion de rosario venden nucleos como tambien alambre?
Saludos


----------



## JV (Mar 11, 2008)

Alambre seguro, piezas para núcleos creo que si.


Es cuestión de preguntar.


Saludos..


----------



## marfla (Mar 11, 2008)

En la ciudad de Córdoba podes conseguir alambre, núcleos y carretes en El Centro del Bobinador, en calle Lavalleja esq (creo) 12 de octubre. Está a 1 cuadra del parque Las Heras.


----------



## Nico17 (May 11, 2008)

Como se podran hacer las laminas de metal de los transformadores? (nucleo) es que no se como se llaman.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

Las chapas las podrías hacer tu con chapa de hierro,  cortando con una tijera para chapa, pero el transformadores tendría unas perdidas demasiado grandes y calentaría como el infierno.

Para transformadores se emplea una chapa especial de aleación de hierro al silicio.


----------



## Nico17 (May 11, 2008)

Fogonazo ¿con que chapa se calentaria "menos" Chapa comun, zincada, etc.?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

La mejor chapa es hierro silicio de grano orientado (Son para transformadores de maxima calidad) y vienen con un barniz aislante en una de sus caras 

La chapa que le sigue en calidad es la misma pero sin el grano orientado (Tambien viene con aislacion)

Ambos tipos de chapa son bastante malos conductores electricos

Luego y muy lejos viene la chapa de hierro comun que puede ser zincada o no, no creo que afecte mucho.

El problema de la chapa comun, es que mantiene un cierto magnetismo recidual (Histeresis), o sea que necesitaras corriente para magnetizarla y luego la misma corriente para magnetizarla con la polaridad opuesta mas el agregado de corriente para "borrar" el magnetizado anterior, esto se traduce como perdida de rendimiento.

Por otro lado, el hierro comun es bastante buen conductor electrico, conducira a la perfeccion corrientes parasitas (Por dentro del metal de la armadura magnetica) produciendo calentamiento, al que se suma la falta del aislante entre chapas que mejorara la conduccion indebida y no deseada (Mas calentamiento)

Si quieres armarte un transformador con chapas de hierro comun, funcionara, pero se recalentara muy rapido y el rendimiento electrico sera deplorable

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corriente_de_Foucault


----------



## Nico17 (May 11, 2008)

Perdona lo ignorante que soy pero si se pintan con barniz las chapas ya cortadas, ¿se reduce la conduccion electrica?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

No hay nada que perdonar, "Nadie nacio sabiendo"

En efecto, si pintas 1 cara de la chapa mejora la aislacion (Disminuye la conductibilidad)

Pero igualmente tienes las perdidas por corrientes internas del material y la histeresis.

Sugerencia:
Si tienes ganas de experimentar armandote un transformador, (Me parece muy bueno) por que no reciclas uno viejo o quemado y recuperas: Chapas y carrete. El cobre no creo que lo puedas recuperar.


----------



## Nico17 (May 11, 2008)

Lo que pasa es que no tengo laminaciones ni carretes tan grandes (quiero hacer un transformador de 100 VA y no creo que este muy barato comprarlo) y tampoco ade ser muy facil conseguirlo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

100 VA no es mucho, averigua en tu ciudad con quien rebobine motores, ellos te indicaran donde puedes comprar el material.

La chapa común no te servirá como para un funcionamiento permanente o durante periodos largos, solamente te puede funcionar por periodos cortos de tiempo, después se calentara demasiado y habrás trabajado inútilmente.

Otra opción:
Busca donde compran y venden chatarra, tal vez encuentres algo que reciclar

Tal vez algún forero de Entre Ríos te pueda dar la dirección donde conseguir el material, la parte mas cara es el alambre de cobre, no te conviene desperdiciarlo en un núcleo que se recalentara


----------



## Nico17 (May 13, 2008)

Es para un elevador de 12vcd a 220vca ¿tu dices que se calentara con chapa normal? ¿y no se puede con un nucleo de ferrita? ,Sino voy a tener que ponerme a buscar algún bobinador y preguntarle, o sino buscarme un microondas roto y sacarle el transformador y rebobinarle el segundo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2008)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Es para un elevador de 12vcd a 220vca ¿tu dices que se calentara con chapa normal?



Como el infierno, ademas tu rendimiento electrico sera pesimo



> ¿y no se puede con un nucleo de ferrita?



Los nucleos de ferrite trabajan bien en altas frecuencias, tu quieres un convertidor de 12 a 220 50HZ eso es baja frecuencia



> ,Sino voy a tener que ponerme a buscar algún bobinador y preguntarle, o sino buscarme un microondas roto y sacarle el transformador y rebobinarle el segundo.



Me parecen las mejores opciones, recuerda tambien al chatarrero.

Otra opcion, recuerda si alguna tia, abuela, pariente o amigo, Etc no poseen algun estabilizador de tension (Ferroresonante) en deshuso, de este recuperas el nucleo del transformador



Algun colega de Entre Rios le podria pasar a "Nico17" direcciones donde conseguir material para fabricarce un transformador.


----------



## Nico17 (May 13, 2008)

Ok muchisimas gracias por todo fogo. Cuando tenga un poco de tiempo me pongo a buscar algo que se le pueda sacar el transformador, jajaja. saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 13, 2008)

CITO: En la ciudad de Córdoba podes conseguir alambre, núcleos y carretes en El Centro del Bobinador, en calle Lavalleja esq (creo) 12 de octubre. Está a 1 cuadra del parque Las Heras. 

A la vueltita de la Eskiu (donde estan los boliches de atras del abasto)

Ahi tenes de Todo, si necesitas solo alambre, por alta cordoba serca de la cancha de Instituto  hay uno y en sanvicente serca del Hiper hay otro. despues te paso bien la direccion.


----------



## Nico17 (May 14, 2008)

Ok muchas gracias KARAPALIDA Cuando valla por ahi y si aun no compre nada lo compro. Saludos


----------



## fchouza (Oct 4, 2009)

Hace tiempo que estoy buscando laminación de grano orientado y no la puedo conseguir. Pregunté en Norte Aislante, La casa del transformador y Oeste Aistante, y solo en esta última tenían pero en solo dos medidas. ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir este tipo de laminación en diversidad de medidas?


----------

